

How New York Ended Up with 1.2M Open Arrest Warrants - qzervaas
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/theslice/new-york-broken-windows-arrest-warrants-begin-again

======
tired_man
The NYPD loves the broken windows policy.

It's always easier (and way safer) to ticket someone for putting a bag on a
subway seat than to try and arrest some guy selling meth.

Draconian measures directed towards slap-on-the-wrist offenses is the way to
go when you just want to do a quiet 20, collect your extra envelope, and go
home.

------
a3n
I'm not sure I've ever read a story about NYC that made me want to live there.

